# Baldwin Repair Projects on Hold While...



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Thank You *WKRG* for drawing more attention to this travesty of funding allocation. :cheers: 

Thousands of Alabama citizens and visitors have been denied fishing access at these venues for years now and using BP money is the best solution at the present time. 

http://wkrg.com/2016/01/15/baldwin-repair-projects-remain-while-gov-mansion-rebuilt/


----------

